# Test booster supplement during PCT?



## soldhisoul

Hey everybody.  I have a question regarding PCT.  I'm just about to wrap up a 14 week cycle of Test-e 500mg/week.  Have a few questions about PCT,  more specifically otc supplements such as test boosters to be used during recovery time.  
I have clomid and Nolva lined up as usual but was wondering whether adding a natural test booster would have any sort of benefit in speeding up the recovery? Some people claim it will not do anything but some swear by it (by some I mean the entire Evo board 😪).  Anyway what do you guys think? 
Will I be ok with clomid and Nolva for 5 weeks along with liver support or should I add a test booster? 
Thanks!


----------



## Itburnstopee

Literally just answered this, although the question was different and I know nothing about cycles or pct. what I do know, regarding natural test boosters (assuming you mean the kind that are basically just ZMA) they will only work if you're deficient in those nutrients.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

No, an OTC test booster won't help you during pct or any other time even. You don't need liver support either. Clomid and nolva are the good standard for pct.


----------



## soldhisoul

Thought so.  I've never used test boosters but the all those knuckleheads at Evo seem to be pushing that crap hard on people (even during a cycle!).  That answers my question,  will run standard clomid/Nolva as usual. Thank you


----------



## DocDePanda187123

soldhisoul said:


> Thought so.  I've never used test boosters but the all those knuckleheads at Evo seem to be pushing that crap hard on people (even during a cycle!).  That answers my question,  will run standard clomid/Nolva as usual. Thank you



That's bc evo is sponsored by N2BM so they push their products indiscriminately.


----------



## soldhisoul

And it's painfully obvious.  Yet they insist that they have no affiliation with n2bm.  Don't forget their SARM pushing agenda too.  They treat that junk like it's the best shit since sliced bread 😂


----------



## DocDePanda187123

soldhisoul said:


> And it's painfully obvious.  Yet they insist that they have no affiliation with n2bm.  Don't forget their SARM pushing agenda too.  They treat that junk like it's the best shit since sliced bread &#55357;&#56834;



You won't find that here fortunately. We have advertisers as every forum does but we do not push anybody or are sponsored by anybody.


----------



## Uncle manny

There's a topical formula called sustain alpha. I can't say if it does really work because I've used the clomid and nolva but I always use it for pct it helps clear my skin too.


----------



## soldhisoul

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You won't find that here fortunately. We have advertisers as every forum does but we do not push anybody or are sponsored by anybody.


Glad to hear that.  I've stopped participating there because the amount of bullshit the mods and vets try to spoonfeed to newbs is overwhelming and downright dangerous.


----------



## Megatron28

Clomid and Nolva *are* test boosters!


----------



## Franklin Yeti

Test boosters suck donkey d#%k


----------



## ECKSRATED

Some dude at work was just telling me that he spends like 120 dollars a month on some test booster and since he's been taking it he has crazy energy and super hard ons and so on. Lol. I didn't say a word I just told him to keep buying it and enjoy. Lol


----------



## soldhisoul

ECKSRATED said:


> Some dude at work was just telling me that he spends like 120 dollars a month on some test booster and since he's been taking it he has crazy energy and super hard ons and so on. Lol. I didn't say a word I just told him to keep buying it and enjoy. Lol


Probably HCGenerate 😂😂


----------



## maxnout

lol 120 a month is nuts


----------



## gymrat827

soldhisoul said:


> And it's painfully obvious.  Yet they insist that they have no affiliation with n2bm.  Don't forget their SARM pushing agenda too.  They treat that junk like it's the best shit since sliced bread



They are 150% affiliated 

Trust me.  150%


----------



## gh0st

Those natural test boosters are all garbage! Dont bother! The last of the remaining good prohorones and such were just taken off the shelves not to long ago. If anything maybe try a sarm such as ostarine...but i WOULDNT do this during pct! it will suppress your natural test production and your recovery!


----------

